# LifeLike Santa Fe diesel not getting traction



## Stroller (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi there. First off I am new here. So with that I have a Life Like Santa Fe Diesel engine that has decided to give me major headaches.

Ok this thing does use the traction tires on the front 4 wheels. The 2 to the front pull it, the back 2 go backwards.

Well I have had this thing since about 1994 or so. Heres the deal. 

I put it up once a year for yup, christmas. My track runs about 28 feet or so.

When I put out I clean the track with 800 grit sand paper and contact cleaner. I clean the contact wheels so they are nice and shiny too.

This year I put it together and it worked fine. Then one day a few weeks ago, it decided it did not want to roll around anymore.

I looked real close and found 1 tire missing. I ordered some off Ebay, they worked ok, but the engine would slip and shake like crazy going forward, perfect going backwards.

I ordered some from Walthers, just got them today. Put the new tires on and now it will sort of go backwards, and does constant burnouts going forward. It will move, but ever so lightly.

When I push down on the nose it seems like it wants to take off. When I turn it on and look at the tires making contact, it seems they are ever so lightly resting on the track and spin like crazy if I turn up the juice.

I opened the fuel tank to see if I could put some more flat weights in but it's full. I tried sticking a pad on 1/8 thick foam to try to push the wheels down, no difference. If I were to try to add some wieght, I have no idea where or how. There is bout a 1-2 wide pad across the nose, but that's it. 

Seems real strange it has always worked, except when the transformer went south, and all of sudden nuttin.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What scale is it?


----------



## Stroller (Dec 20, 2012)

big ed said:


> What scale is it?


I think it's an HO scale. It has only the 2 rails and they are about an inch apart.

A little update. I found a way to put 2 fishing sinkers in @ the nose, it helps sort of. As soon as I turn the transformer on the head light is coming to life and it wants to start rolling, even with the littlest of power going in.

Also in my post I meant to say the pad at the nose is only about 1/2" deep and about 1" wide. If this would get the traction to the rails it would take off to the point of de-railing on turns, the front wheels are spinning the way they should. 

I went ahead and checked continuity all around the track and there is no voltage drop anywhere.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lifelike would most likely be an HO locomotive.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I have repaired life like locos that would do that. Typically the motor drivien truck has traction bands on all four wheels, allowing for forward and reverse movement.

I like to use the Calumet branded HO diesel traction bands.

Your best bet would be to get an Athearn Blue Box loco for that set, IMHO.


----------

